# Is my male Betta playing or fighting with my new Platy's?



## BetaGurl (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi, newbie here  I got my first Betta a few weeks ago. He's doing great!!
So I got him some friends; I bought 4 female Platy's.
It's been 4 days now. 
The Platy's do not seem stressed, they eat, swim around and just look peaceful. So does Betta.
But I do notice that occassionally my Betta chases and sometimes will headbutt one or two of the Play's. 
Is he setting it up to eat/kill them?
I dont see any nips marks on the tails or anything...
Thanks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas are very territorial fish and will claim their territory and defend it. While the patties are community fish and to territorial so they dont exactly protect anything or know to stay away from other fish's territories.

I hope that makes sense. Anyway, I've successfully kept bettas with platties before and yes, this is normal behaviour. Some bettas will chase the fish, but others will be more docile toward community fish. It all depends. Also even the more aggressive bettas that will chase platties don't usually do any real damage to kill the other fish.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size tank, filter, any live plants.....


----------



## BetaGurl (Jul 5, 2012)

*Tank info*



Oldfishlady said:


> What size tank, filter, any live plants.....


They swim around a lot. Water is always clear and doesn't smell.

10G tank. Eclipse (Marineland) with BioFilter, light (I keep it on from 9a-9p) plus 2 live plants and some plastic plants. Chilchila (sp?) Rocks and caves too. 1/4 inch gravel w/live cultures. For colder weather I already bought them a thermometer and heater 

I feed them 2-3 times a day if they look hungry... just a pinch of food so as not to overfeed or waste it (premium flakes, pellets, blackworms. I mix it up so they dont get bored).

1 male Betta, 4 small female Platy's. no plans for any other fish - yet.
Getting a 25G tank soon... then likely a few more fishies.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would just feed twice a day. Once when you put the lights on and once when it's lights out,


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

+1 bettalover

I would just keep an eye on them and make sure they have lots of places to hide just in case he turns nasty on them


----------



## BetaGurl (Jul 5, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Hi there! Thank you all so much for your input :-D
I'm really glad I found this forum!

I bought another rock/cave for them to play with or hide in. Now they have a few places to go to (and plants etc.)

It seems like I'm worrying for nothing. They really are playful with each other. But... I will keep an eye on them anyway -for a long while! :crazy:

Um, how did you get your Betta to flare up like that? My guy doesnt do that. I would love to see that. He's sooooo colorful (alot of purple/blue/red/white). If he would just fan out I could get a great pic!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The betta just might go from his other 'territory' or place to the cave since he is more likely to be hiding in it more than the others so he just might claim it.

To get your betta to flare, just put a mirror in front of his face and he will definitely flare.



BetaGurl said:


> Hi there! Thank you all so much for your input :-D
> I'm really glad I found this forum!
> 
> I bought another rock/cave for them to play with or hide in. Now they have a few places to go to (and plants etc.)
> ...


----------

